# [DISTCC] Démarrage impossible

## mysix

Voilà mon problème quand je veux simplement démarrer le serveur :

```
# /etc/init.d/distccd start

 * Starting distccd ...

distccd[28104] (dcc_discard_root) discarded root privileges, changed to uid=240 gid=2   
```

En bref, il veut pas le démarrer en root. mais sur le site officiel il est dis qu'il est possible de démarrer en root:

 *Quote:*   

> The distccd TCP server does not run as root. If started by root, before accepting connections it gives away its privileges and changes to either the distcc or nobody user, or to a user specified by the --user option.

 

Mais bon, j'aimerais pouvoir le démarrer au démarrage de l'ordi.

Enfin j'ai bidouiller mais pas réussi a faire quoi que ce soit.

au cas ou :

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X6_1100T_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 31 Mar 2011 08:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=7 --load-average=7.0 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distcc distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_CH.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/dottout /var/lib/layman/voyageur"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac acl alsa amd64 apache2 apcupsd atm audacious audit autoipd avahi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts branding bzip2 cairo ccache cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus device-mapper diskio dmx dri dv dvd dvdr encode eve extras fat ffmpeg flac fontconfig fortran fuse gd gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gtk hddtemp iconv icu ieee1394 iostats iphone ipod ipv6 jadetex java jpeg libnotify lm_sensors mdnsresponder-compat mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql mythtv nagios-dns nagios-game nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nspluginwrapper ntfs objc odbc ogg opengl openmp optimisememory optimization pam pcre pdf perl php plugins png policykit postgres ppds pppd python quicktime readline rss samba scanner sendmail session skins sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg swat sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vnc vorbis wavpack weather-xoap web webkit winbind xcb xcomposite xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias auth_digest" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## boozo

'alute

je m'excuse mais je ne comprends pas bien le problème : il démarre et cède ses droits à un user de plus faible privilèges par sécurité ; beaucoup d'autres demons opèrent ainsi...

Un #rc-status ; un #ps aux ou les logs donnent quoi ?

----------

## mysix

mon souci, c'est qu'il est même pas lancé dans mes processus.

Et non plus dans netstat -> 

```
netstat -a | grep 3632
```

Malgré la configuration sur mon serveur qui ne doit pas fonctionner en locale, mais seulement sur un ordinateur distant, il compile en localhost.

Et un deuxième problème, est que maintenant que j'ai installé un serveur distcc sur ma machine distante, lui peut compiler en localhost mais le fait seulement avec 1 CPU au lieu de 6.

```
# rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 cupsd                                                                                          [ started  ]

 dbus                                                                                           [ started  ]

 ddclient                                                                                       [ started  ]

 distccd                                                                                        [ stopped  ]

 fail2ban                                                                                       [ started  ]

 local                                                                                          [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                       [ started  ]

 netmount                                                                                       [ started  ]

 sshd                                                                                           [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                      [ started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                 [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                                            [ started  ]
```

Apparemment il est lancé le processus...

```
# ps aux | grep distcc

root     32614  0.0  0.0   9800   824 pts/7    S+   08:04   0:00 grep --colour=auto distcc

```

----------

## mysix

Alors pour lancer le deamon, j'ai réussi mais en manuel et non avec l'init.

J'ai lancé cette commande : 

```
# distccd -j 12 -N 10 --user USER -a 192.168.1.0/24 --log-file /var/log/distcc.log --log-level critical --daemon --zeroconf 
```

Mon serveur est bien lancé, mais mon serveur lance toujours en localhost   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Dans mon gestionnaire d'Avahi pour zeroconf :

```
Type de service : _distcc._tcp

Nom du service : distcc@Gentoo_St4rg33k

Nom de domaine : local

Interface : eth0 IPv4

Adresse : GentooSt4rg33k.local/192.168.1.53:3632

TXT distcc = 3.1

TXT cpus = 6

TXT cc_version = 4.4.5

TXT txtvers = 1

TXT cc_machine = x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

TXT gnuhost = x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
```

----------

